# Nvidia und AMD als Top-Unterstützer der Blender Foundation



## Placebo (26. Oktober 2019)

*Nvidia und AMD als Top-Unterstützer der Blender Foundation*

Keine drei Wochen nachdem Nvidia sich dazu entschlossen hat, die Blender Foundation auf höchstem Level ("Patron") zu unterstützen, zieht AMD nach. Beide spenden damit mindestens 120.000€ pro Jahr, die genauen Zahlen sind leider nicht bekannt. Der dritte Patron, Epic Games, spendet $1.2mio über drei Jahre, also nach aktuellem Kurs etwa 350.000€ jährlich. Ubisoft unterstützt mit 30.000€. Insgesamt ist die Blender Foundation damit nur noch 6% von ihrem Ziel von 2mio€/Jahr entfernt, um 20 Entwickler einzustellen.
Blender ist ein kostenloses 3D-Programm zur Erstellung von Charkteren, Animationen, Game Assets, Special Effects, Video Editing, Rendering und vielem mehr. Die aktuelle Version, 2.8, enthält ua. ein komplettes UI-Overhaul, die neue Realtime Engine "Eevee", Verbesserungen zur Pathtracing Render Engine "Cycles" und eine 2D-Animations-Engine.


(Eigene Meinung) 
Das ganze ist u.a. der Community und Review-Seiten zu verdanken. Blender wird immer öfter in Benchmarks verwendet und mir kommt es vor, als ob AMD einfach auf Nvidia reagiert hätte, immerhin hat AMD Blender schon mehrfach in ihren eigenen Benchmarks verwendet. 16 Tage ist für eine große Firma plus Kommunikation mit Blender eine recht fixe Reaktionszeit. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass sich beide Firmen rein unabhängig voneinander zur Spendenaktion entschlossen haben. Wir werden es nie erfahren.


----------

